# My GoldFish!



## Master Fish (Dec 29, 2007)

It so cool :fish:


----------



## Sock Yee (Dec 29, 2007)

How old is it? Looks healthy to me. Pretty cute. It's a fantail.


----------



## Master Fish (Dec 29, 2007)

its petty young i got it 1 month ago


----------



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

cool goldie!! nice pic wish my dig camera could take pics like that v_v


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

Wonderful goldfish.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Boulie-please! Stop reviving old threads!


----------

